# [solved] Hilfe - TwinView - Dual Monitor

## codeflo

Guten Tag zusammen,

gleich vorne weg, ich wollte das Thema unter Deutsch aufmachen ging aber nicht. 

Ich habe ein Problem und ich verweifle wirklich noch ... 

Konfiguration:

Grafikkarte - Nvidia Quadro 2000

2x Monitor Samsung - DVI (DFP)

Wunsch:

TwinView über beide Monitore aber beim Maximieren soll es nur auf einen Maximiert werden.

Stand:

XServer läuft wunderbar auch alles weitere bereits. habe nur zur zeit 1x Screen mit 3840 Pixel und beim Maximieren geht es über beide Monitore hinaus.

Bei Debian, Fedora habe ich es hinbekommen aber aktuell scheitere ich, ich glaube nicht das es ein Gentoo problem ist  :Smile:  sonder ein denkfehler meiner Seite.

Anbei meine Xorg.conf (Diese Funktioniert mit Debian Gnome 2.6 , Fedora Gnome 3.0)

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard0"

        Driver          "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Samsung"

        ModelName    "SA450"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 110.0

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 150.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

        Option         "RenderAccel" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "Card0"

        Monitor         "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        Option          "TwinView" "1"

        Option          "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1,DFP-2"

        Option          "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-2: 1920x1200 +1920+0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Für eine Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich bereits seit 3 Stunden mit Xinerama rumprobier.

Vielen Dank. 

[Kernel 3.0.6]

[Xorg 1.11.2]

[nVidia Driver 290.10]Last edited by codeflo on Tue Jan 03, 2012 9:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

Ich habe zu Beginn keine xorg.conf gehabt.

Beim Starten hatten dann beide Bildschirme den gleichen Inhalt (Clone-Modus).

Ich habe anschließend nvidia-settings als root gestartet und dort das Gewünschte eingestellt und es als xorg.conf abspeichern lassen.

Global ist das Flag "xinerama" gesetzt, sodass kwin ein Fenster nur über einen Bildschirm maximiert.

Tobi

----------

## codeflo

Hi Finswimmer,

leider funktioniert das nicht sowie ich die Option TwinView aktiviere sind alle Panels über beide Desktops gestreckt. 

Ich setzte überigends xfce4.8 ein. KWin ist ja KDE. 

Noch ne idee?

----------

## fuchur

 *codeflo wrote:*   

> Hi Finswimmer,
> 
> leider funktioniert das nicht sowie ich die Option TwinView aktiviere sind alle Panels über beide Desktops gestreckt. 
> 
> Ich setzte überigends xfce4.8 ein. KWin ist ja KDE. 
> ...

 

Ist die Flag "xinerama" gesetzt? Wenn beide Monitore funktionieren kann es eigentlich nur an der fehlenden useflag liegen.

Noch etwas. Sollten es nur noch die xfce-panel sein, das kannst du im xfce-control-center einstellen das/auf welchen Monitor die panele erscheinen.

----------

## codeflo

Hi Fuchur,

Also xinerama ist nicht gesetzt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wäre Xinerama nur für 2 Seperate Monitore (X) Verschieben nicht möglich. Dies wollte ich nicht. 

Es geht mir zum einen um die ganzen Panels aber viel mehr ums maximieren, dass ich das Fenster für einen Monitor Maximieren kann. 

Anbei die make.conf bzgl. USE Flags:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 a52 aac acpi alsa branding cairo cdr dbus dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk hal jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg ogg opengl pango pdf png ppds qt3support sdl spell startup-notification svg tiff truetype vorbis unicode usb X xcb x264 xml xulrunner xv xvid mmx sse sse2 lock session thunar udev"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

----------

## firefly

 *codeflo wrote:*   

> Hi Fuchur,
> 
> Also xinerama ist nicht gesetzt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wäre Xinerama nur für 2 Seperate Monitore (X) Verschieben nicht möglich. Dies wollte ich nicht. 

 

Das hast du falsch verstanden, das xinerama ist ein feature mit dem ein Programm die anzahl der vorhandenen Monitore erfragen kann, was one cinerama feature nicht möglich ist.

Durch xinerama, werden z.b. die Fenster nicht mehr über die kompletten beiden Monitore maximiert, wenn der Fenstermanager das xinerama feature unterstüzt.

----------

## fuchur

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *codeflo wrote:*   Hi Fuchur,
> 
> Also xinerama ist nicht gesetzt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe wäre Xinerama nur für 2 Seperate Monitore (X) Verschieben nicht möglich. Dies wollte ich nicht.  
> 
> Das hast du falsch verstanden, das xinerama ist ein feature mit dem ein Programm die anzahl der vorhandenen Monitore erfragen kann, was one cinerama feature nicht möglich ist.
> ...

 

In der tat. Aktiviere mit z.B. ufed die xinerama flag. Wenn du dann mit 

```
emerge -uDpv --newuse world
```

 nachschaust welche Programme neu gebaut

werden müssen wirst du feststellen das nur deine Windowmanager und ein paar Programmen mit der xinerame flag neu gebaut werden aber nicht der Xserver, und

Fenster verschieben auf dem anderen Monitor ist auch möglich.

 *codeflo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Debian, Fedora habe ich es hinbekommen aber aktuell scheitere ich, ich glaube nicht das es ein Gentoo problem ist  sonder ein denkfehler meiner Seite.

 

 Debian und Fedora baut seine Packete auch mit xinerama und wenn da alles klappt .....

----------

## codeflo

Also ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei euch bedanken es hat jetzt hingehauen und das mit xinerama hat mich am anfang etwas verwirrt weil überall was anderes steht (so scheint es zumindest)...

Das Problem ist jetzt gelöst:

USE Flag fehlte

anschließend Recompile

und schon hat es mit der xorg conf geklappt  :Wink: 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage wie ich das Topic schließen kann?

----------

## Max Steel

Editiere deinen Eröffnungsbeitrg und setze ein [solved] dazu.

----------

